# Police Officer Susan Farrell



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*
*Susan Farrell*
Des Moines Police Department, Iowa

End of Watch: Saturday, March 26, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 30

*Tour:* 5 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Police Officer Susan Farrell and Police Officer Carlos Puente-Morales were killed when their patrol car was struck head-on by a wrong way driver on I-80, at mile marker 117.

They were transporting a prisoner from Council Bluffs back to Des Moines when the crash occurred. Both officers, the prisoner, and the driver of the wrong way vehicle were killed.

Officer Farrell had served with the Des Moines Police Department for only five months and had previously served with the Polk County Sheriff's Office for several years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Dana Wingert
Des Moines Police Department
25 East 1st Street
Des Moines, IA 50309

Phone: (515) 283-4084

Read more: Police Officer Susan Farrell


----------

